# V8,4.7 4runner



## 22camp (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi All,
We have been in a 10' Popup for 7 years. Just traded it in on a 07 23krs.
Our TV is a 2007 V8, 4.7 4RUNNER. Just wondering if this will be a good
match. We will be mostly towing on flat roads with a possible trip
now and then to the mountains. We will have a weight distribution hitch
with antisway bar and a stabilizer. Getting the brake control installed on
Wed. and will pick up the Roo on Sat. and head stright out to the campground
for our first trip.
Any input and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Not a toyhauler person myself, but I know everyone will ask what you are hauling so they can get an estimate of the tounge weight.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am going to say its too CLOSE for safety purposes !!!.. and i am going to bet that within 5 months you will be investing in a 1/2 Ton PU after a few white knuckle experiences....

Wheelbase 109.8 in -- thats right at the "almost too short" place ... ie .. tail wagging the dog.

However -- from the Toyota website it states the following:

Trailering Details 
Wt Distributing Hitch - Max Trailer Wt. (lbs) 7300 
Wt Distributing Hitch - Max Tongue Wt. (lbs) 730

SO - if you use a weight distribution system then YES you are barely right at the OK mark .. without -- you are NOT.

Your maximum Payload is 1500 pounds .. that includes driver, fuel, supplies, and hitch...by the time you add fuel, two folks, and a hitch you are at the limit.

Also the website did not indicate a Tow Package and with a V8 gasser only producing 260HP -- I would stay away from any hills...and kiss gas mileage goodbye.. and without a tow package you may have transmission heating issues and tear the heck out of the transmission...

But to answer your question .. YES ... it looks like you are within the manufacturers limits.. BARELY.

Of course you have left ZERO room for error or margin. The NHTSB recommends a 20% margin from what the manufacturer states to what the safety limit actually is. But once agin on folat roads you will be OK ... on Hills -- man thats going to be interesting...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Your TV has a tow limit of 7,000lbs....the 23KRS weighs 5,060 from the factory. Add in ~500lbs for the other stuff the dealer puts on (awning, full propane, battery(s), etc...)

The 23KRS is a Toy Hauler...so what are you hauling? Dirt Bikes? Quads? Let's say you have 3 dirt bikes at 150lbs each..that is 450lbs. Need gas and stuff for bikes....add another 200lbs.

The 23KRS hold 50 gallons of water...using 8lbs per gallon, a full tank adds another 400lbs.

Add in normal camping food/beverages/stuff (chairs/grill)....say 350lbs.

Where are we now?

5,060 - from Factory
500 - Stuff from Dealer
450 - Toys (bikes/quads)
200 - Stuff for toys
350 - Camping gear
=================
6560 weight in trailer

Now, that is way too close to the limit to fall under safe towing. Normally, you will get a recommendation to stay under the 80% rated towing limit. (which puts you at 5,600lbs)

Which hitch do you have? What is the rated tongue weight?

Seems to me that your current TV isn't really the right truck for this trailer. Just want you...your family...and everyone else on the road around you to be safe.

Someone on this forum once said you can actually "tow" an Outback with an riding lawn mower...it is about stopping and controlling the trailer during unforeseen events that really test the limit of your tow vehicle.

Nobody wants another truck payment, but it only takes one small thing to set the trailer in motion at 65mph and without the right truck things can turn bad in an instant. We simply want you and your family to be safe and get to/from the campground with no problems.


----------



## 22camp (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input. As of now we will not be putting anything in the garage. (dirt bikes, etc.)
We just liked the feature of having a 2nd bedroom with a place to put a few chairs etc.
We do have a transmission cooler as well.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

When you start looking to upgrade tow vehicle look at a ford. I can help you out with a discount via the friends and family plan. This is what happens to all people who RV. Start out tent/popup then to camper then maybe upgrade tow vehicle then fifth wheel then another tow vehicle upgrade.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Site!!! You will no after this weekend how you feel with it....... You are with in your ratings, you are asking the right questions so you are obviously familiar or familiarizing yourself on what you need or should have. Be safe be smart and see how you do.


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

This web site should help you in determining how much yourTV can tow http://trailmanor.com/WebDocs/Camping-Towi...CFR11lgod8iAyGQ


----------



## cerealcamper (May 25, 2009)

You have gotten a lot of good advice here. I love my 2004 4.7L 4Runner - but not so much for towing. Mine is OK by the numbers with a 21RS - but often feels to be near it's limits. Have experienced the "tail wagging the dog" challenge mentioned earlier.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

AHHHHH!!!!! Don't do it!!!!!!









Seriously, I had a friend that towed a 28ft TT with a 4 runner. From what I recall, reaching for the brake controller was pretty common for them when they got passed by a semi. Tail wagging the dog all the time.... That poor truck was so overloaded, it looked like it was hopped up on the front...and that was with a WD hitch! You could just see the heat pouring from the engine when he stopped.

Being my friend, I of course informed him pretty frankly his combo was unsat and he needed a bigger wheelbase truck with a larger engine. Turns out he's one of those folks that felt his combo was "okay" and he didn't see a need to get anything bigger. I just hope one day his family doesn't have to pay the price for him wanting to save a few thousand bucks on a new TV.

Personally, I wouldn't tow your OB with anything smaller than a 1/2 ton. Not only because of the towing capacity, but for the safety factor and for your peace of mind. Trust me, you'll feel a lot more relaxed when you arrive at the CG pulling with a larger truck than you would with the 4 Runner.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Personally, I think you need a larger TV. Your stuff weighs more than you think. It only gets worse, the longer you camp, the more equipment (and weight) you will collect.

I once had a marginal tow vehicle (in another life!), and I know what it is like. I remember driving home from a camping trip towing my 25RSS with a 4.7L V8 into a 30+ mph head wind. I could barely get above 40 mph!! The wind gusts swayed the trailer all over the place. I eventually had to pull over and change our travel plans, it was that bad.

This past week I returned from a three week road trip. We encountered some significant wind and weather on the trip, torrential rain and winds greater than what I describe above. My 3/4 ton diesel truck was completely unfazed (other than mileage!!). I set the cruise control and sat back and enjoyed the journey. What a difference.

When you are out on the road, you never know what you will be hit with. You may not need the margin while cruising in perfect conditions, but this is not the situation you should be concerned about. It is the rogue thunderstorm with torrential rains and 30 mph winds with trucks flying by you as you are going down a 8% grade. This is when you need the margin, these are the things you cannot control.

I am not saying you need a 1 ton diesel truck, but you should consider something more substantial.

DAN


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Well here is a real life report:

We have the same trailer that you do. We used to pull it with a half ton and honestly, even without the bikes in the garage often felt like we were under powered. Keep in mind, it was an older half ton with lower tow ratings than most newer trucks and we travel over a lot of steep passes to get to the areas that we play.

Here are some real life numbers:

Fully Loaded Trailer Weight (including two full sized dirt bikes, water, gear, etc - you can subtract 460 lbs for the bikes): 6500 lbs.

Tongue Weight (again, with bikes) 1500 lbs (which was over our allowed amount on our F150)

Truck Axels with WDH: Front: 4100 Rear: 4175

If you do decide to travel with the 4-runner I would go with no water and minimal gear. Even with that, I would still consider upgrading the truck to at least a half ton, or do like we did and find yourself an older diesel - our day to day gas mileage is much better than the half ton (12 versus 16) and we don't have to stop at every gas station along the way.

Good luck and be safe out there!


----------



## Scottnikki (Aug 25, 2007)

I have (had) pretty much the exact same TV. Mine is (was) a 2006 4runner sport 4.7l V8. I have a 21RS that has been on a seasonal site for the last two seasons. I really did not like towing with the 4runner. I felt everything that passed me and REALLY felt the semis and it felt like the 4runner was on a seesaw when going over bumps or drop offs. With my wife and kids in the TV, I just didn't feel safe. I have a good WD hitch and the 4runner was perfectly level while hooked up and loaded. Unfortunately I didn't have the $$ to upgrade, so we parked it in a CG.

I planned on upgrading next year but last week less than a 1/4 mile from my house I was hit and rolled the 4runner a couple of times. Luckily I was by myself and was wearing my seatbelt and I was able to walk away. I am just waiting to hear from the insurance man and I now have my eye on a 7.3l F250 and possibly a larger Outback. Those Sydney's sure do look nice. ;-)

This is just my experience, take what you will from it...or take nothing... happy camping!

Scott


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Scottnikki said:


> I have (had) pretty much the exact same TV. Mine is (was) a 2006 4runner sport 4.7l V8. I have a 21RS that has been on a seasonal site for the last two seasons. I really did not like towing with the 4runner. I felt everything that passed me and REALLY felt the semis and it felt like the 4runner was on a seesaw when going over bumps or drop offs. With my wife and kids in the TV, I just didn't feel safe. I have a good WD hitch and the 4runner was perfectly level while hooked up and loaded. Unfortunately I didn't have the $$ to upgrade, so we parked it in a CG.
> 
> I planned on upgrading next year but last week less than a 1/4 mile from my house I was hit and rolled the 4runner a couple of times. Luckily I was by myself and was wearing my seatbelt and I was able to walk away. I am just waiting to hear from the insurance man and I now have my eye on a 7.3l F250 and possibly a larger Outback. Those Sydney's sure do look nice. ;-)
> 
> ...


Holy Smokes Scott! Sure am glad you walked away from that - very sorry to hear about your accident.

-CC


----------



## Scottnikki (Aug 25, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I have (had) pretty much the exact same TV. Mine is (was) a 2006 4runner sport 4.7l V8. I have a 21RS that has been on a seasonal site for the last two seasons. I really did not like towing with the 4runner. I felt everything that passed me and REALLY felt the semis and it felt like the 4runner was on a seesaw when going over bumps or drop offs. With my wife and kids in the TV, I just didn't feel safe. I have a good WD hitch and the 4runner was perfectly level while hooked up and loaded. Unfortunately I didn't have the $$ to upgrade, so we parked it in a CG.
> 
> I planned on upgrading next year but last week less than a 1/4 mile from my house I was hit and rolled the 4runner a couple of times. Luckily I was by myself and was wearing my seatbelt and I was able to walk away. I am just waiting to hear from the insurance man and I now have my eye on a 7.3l F250 and possibly a larger Outback. Those Sydney's sure do look nice. ;-)
> 
> ...


Holy Smokes Scott! Sure am glad you walked away from that - very sorry to hear about your accident.

-CC
[/quote]

Thanks CC I was really lucky. I didn't want to highjack the thread, I just wanted to illustrate my towing experience with the 4runner. I loved driving it, just not as a TV. My plan was to get rid of Mommas Mini Van and have her drive the 4runner next year and I'd drive the new truck. The accident just pushed those plans up 10 months. I'm in the military and we are transferring next year, hopefully out west. There was no way I was towing the TT across the country with the 4runner....just wasn't gonna happen.

As a side note, the accident happened on base at less than 30 MPH. After I was hit I rolled across the base medical clinics front lawn and landed wheels down. The ambulance had less than 200 feet to go to get to the scene. Nobody was hurt. I got a trip to the ER because I was in the vehicle that rolled. Lucky eh?? ;-)

My advice to the OP, keep the 4runner. I had a blast with mine. It drove great in the snow, rain, off road, I'd put my canoe on top and I'd drive through the woods to a pond to fish...And best of all..... I rolled in it at least twice and walked away. I loved it. Just not as a TV.

Happy Camping!


----------

